# Levothyroxine & Vitamins & other meds



## otters (Jan 21, 2011)

I was recently started on 25 mcg levothyroxine to treat my long untreated hypothyroid condition. I know the community here isn't doctors but I'm hoping maybe some of you have some advice regarding times to take this and other pills.

I take my thyroid med first thing in the morning, and a birth control pill before bed. When would be a good time to take my daily vitamins? I've read that I should wait 4+ hours after my thyroid medication is ideal, but I'd rather get input from actual people. The vitamins I usually take are a daily multi, B complex, and biotin since I had been told it would be good for my hair, skin & nails.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

If the multi has calcium in it, you should take it 4 hours away from your thyroid med. I usually take all supplements 4 hours away from my thyroid meds.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

otters said:


> I was recently started on 25 mcg levothyroxine to treat my long untreated hypothyroid condition. I know the community here isn't doctors but I'm hoping maybe some of you have some advice regarding times to take this and other pills.
> 
> I take my thyroid med first thing in the morning, and a birth control pill before bed. When would be a good time to take my daily vitamins? I've read that I should wait 4+ hours after my thyroid medication is ideal, but I'd rather get input from actual people. The vitamins I usually take are a daily multi, B complex, and biotin since I had been told it would be good for my hair, skin & nails.


Hi and welcome!!









Anything w/calcium and iron should be taken 4 hours away from thyroxine. L-Carnitine (amino acid) is very goitrogenic and so is anything containing soy.

With Rx? Best to ask your pharmacist or look it up on line.


----------



## otters (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice & welcome. 

It just feels a little crazy to have to develop a schedule for my pills. I'm almost 27, but this makes me feel like about 50 years older now! I'm sure I'll get used to it & get over it soon enough though.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

otters said:


> I was recently started on 25 mcg levothyroxine to treat my long untreated hypothyroid condition. I know the community here isn't doctors but I'm hoping maybe some of you have some advice regarding times to take this and other pills.
> 
> I take my thyroid med first thing in the morning, and a birth control pill before bed. When would be a good time to take my daily vitamins? I've read that I should wait 4+ hours after my thyroid medication is ideal, but I'd rather get input from actual people. The vitamins I usually take are a daily multi, B complex, and biotin since I had been told it would be good for my hair, skin & nails.


Welcome to the board. Sorry you are hypo and I hope you are on the pathway to feeling well again.

The only things I know are calcium and iron should be taken 4 hours away from your thyroxine and avoid L-carnitine which is very goitrogenic.

Have you had antibodies' tests? Can you share your lab results for thyroid and ranges ? We need the ranges from your lab. Each lab is different.


----------



## Catie516 (Mar 18, 2011)

otters said:


> Thanks for the advice & welcome.
> 
> It just feels a little crazy to have to develop a schedule for my pills. I'm almost 27, but this makes me feel like about 50 years older now! I'm sure I'll get used to it & get over it soon enough though.


Wow your post could have been written by me!!! I had to do a spreadsheet and work out how to take my levothyroxine, supplements that I've been taking for years, and when to eat! I think that is the reason I am so happy to have found this site!!!!

I take lots of calcuim for osteoporosis/osteopenia brought on by chemo - so have had to space them out at least 4 hours after taking the thyroid meds.

Thanks for your post - I don't feel so alone now!


----------



## otters (Jan 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> Welcome to the board. Sorry you are hypo and I hope you are on the pathway to feeling well again.
> 
> The only things I know are calcium and iron should be taken 4 hours away from your thyroxine and avoid L-carnitine which is very goitrogenic.
> 
> Have you had antibodies' tests? Can you share your lab results for thyroid and ranges ? We need the ranges from your lab. Each lab is different.


Thanks for the welcome & the advice. 
More things for me to google up now. 

T4, Free --- Me: 0.57 --- Range: 0.71-1.85
TSH --- Me: 8.04 --- Range: 0.40-5.00


Catie516 said:


> Wow your post could have been written by me!!! I had to do a spreadsheet and work out how to take my levothyroxine, supplements that I've been taking for years, and when to eat! I think that is the reason I am so happy to have found this site!!!!
> 
> I take lots of calcuim for osteoporosis/osteopenia brought on by chemo - so have had to space them out at least 4 hours after taking the thyroid meds.
> 
> Thanks for your post - I don't feel so alone now!


It feels good to be helpful. 

I've had this condition diagnosed but untreated for years now. It didn't "hurt" so it was never top priority, especially without medical insurance. Now I'm so sick of feeling blah all the time, and with my 20's kind of getting near the end, I find myself really wanting to be able to enjoy them to the fullest!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

otters said:


> Thanks for the welcome & the advice.
> More things for me to google up now.
> 
> T4, Free --- Me: 0.57 --- Range: 0.71-1.85
> ...


I sure can't blame you for wanting to enjoy your life. Thank you for the lab results and ranges. You are definitely hypothyroid.

When are your next labs? We will be anxious to see them I hope that TSH comes down the the FT4 up. That would be the goal as I am sure you know.


----------

